# 2nd hand car Swansea



## 8den (Nov 10, 2012)

Right. Quite fucked. 

My wife, Iguana, had a baby yesterday. Today I blew a gasket in my car. It's dead. It has ceased to be, it is a ex car. 

I need a estate (kid+two dogs) car PRONTO. I can't spend more than a grand. And I need it pronto. Aside from the kid and the dogs, I work on Fabian way, and am renting in the mumbles.

Please someone Swansea based advise where I should go ASAP.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 10, 2012)

No idea but congratulations re: the baby 
(Commiserations re: the car)


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2012)

congrats and commiserations!
not really helpful but someone i know got a car from Barry docks last week for £500
went down there on public transport and came back in a car
good luck


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2012)

scuffed passat for £895?
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ew/postcode/sa34dl/page/1/radius/10?logcode=p


----------



## 8den (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks, if it was the other way around it would be much much worse


----------



## 8den (Nov 11, 2012)

ddraig said:


> congrats and commiserations!
> not really helpful but someone i know got a car from Barry docks last week for £500
> went down there on public transport and came back in a car
> good luck


 Whats barrys docks?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2012)

the docks in Barry, you know Barry Island way
where Nessa, Stacey and Uncle Bryn are from


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.dockviewcars.co.uk/used-cars


----------



## 8den (Nov 11, 2012)

ddraig said:


> the docks in Barry, you know Barry Island way
> where Nessa, Stacey and Uncle Bryn are from


 
Sorry ddraig, Completely clueless. We moved over here in the summer. I'm on a short term contract on a tv show shooting on Fabian Way working a 60+ hr week, and Iguana hasn't been exactly mobile for obvious reasons. We've pretty much stuck to Swansea city, the Mumbles and so forth. So completely fucking clueless.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2012)

don't apologise, you must be all over the shop!
can't think which posters would be able to help sorry
good luck as i say


----------



## 1927 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ford Focus estate £880
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ed/page/1/postcode/sa11xx/radius/10?logcode=p


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 11, 2012)

Maybe Neath Road second hand car places at the top of the Hafod might be worth a look. £1000 upper linit will restrict you as you know, but there can be cheap cars on sale sometimes.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 9, 2012)

Go to townhill-Im sure you'll get one to order dude


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-...d-player-ewindows-xmas-bargain-635/1004398761
was the only thing I thought might be worth getting on gumtree.

Congratulations on the baby 
There's a Golf too but depends on the size of the dogs I think  2 terriers might be ok but 2 labs or rotties I don't think so! Having said that my mate gets both her german shepherds in the boot of hers!


----------

